# (updated) Need some advice on the right thing to do here........



## redtailgal (May 2, 2012)

This may be a short novel, but you need to know the whole story to give you opinion, so please bear with me.

About a year ago, I was looking for a horse to lease since I cant have one of my own, and I found one.  It turned out that the lady that owns him also breeds boer goats.  I was in the market for goats, and ended up buying a wether and two does from her.

The horse:  I was to work and train some of her other rescue horses (more of a hoarding situation than a rescue, but they are well cared for).  I went out pretty often and worked with some of the more trouble horses.  However, the horse I was leasing went lame every time he was ridden, even just an easy walk.  I would wait until he was no longer lame and try a real easy ride and he would be lame again.  I had a vet out to see him, and he was declared unsound for riding.  I asked if there was a different horse I could lease in exchange for the training work and was told that there was not another horse that they were willing to lease.  So, seeing as how I didnt have a horse, I stopped the training.  If it were a true rescue, I would consider volunteer time, but she intends to keep all these for her personal horses.

I bought a wether, and we slaughtered him.  I bought two does from her and arranged to have them bred back to her buck (their sire) and raise the kids for meat, then bred to an unrelated buck their second time to have a couple does to keep.  She was helping me search for a second year buck for them.  I bought them straight out, paid cash, no contract and they are registered to my name.

Now, that's the history.

She called me last week to let me know that she had two yearling does that she wanted to sell.  I asked her if she would bred them before I picked them up and she said yes.  I told her that I would have to discuss it with hubby, since I would be away so much this summer. She said that was fine and asked me to come out Friday to help clip and wash goats for a show on Saturday, and if I would be available to help her at the show, I told her that I would do my best to be there, but with my back messing up, I couldnt make any promises.  I've helped her clip, wash, trim hooves, vaccinate......I've helped her alot with her goats, free of charge, and gained a lot of knowledge from her in the process.

Yesterday, I found a buck that I liked, owned by a gentleman who was VERY nice.  His goats are well cared for, clean and friendly.  He told me that he shows them, and I really didnt think much of it. I want a meat herd, not a show herd.  He is willing to breed his buck to my does for one of the surviving weanlings, preferably a doe.  I'm cool with that.  I did not mention the name of my original breeder to him.

I sent an email to my breeder, with a pic of the buck, to get her opinion of the buck and what he would throw when bred to my girls and the other two does I have yet to buy from her.

I just got a pretty scathing email from her stating that I am NOT to bred my does to this buck.  But, it's not about the buck, it's the man.  He has beaten her in every show because "he spends big bucks on his goats to make them better than everyone else's".  Apparently, he has a "special mix" that he uses for feed and wont share the recipe.  (???seriously???)  He approached my breeder with  the idea of breeding the mother of my two doelings to his buck, and them splitting the kids, because the combination would make some "awesome" show goats, and my breeder tried to get him to sign into a contract that would not allow him to ever breed the kids from that breeding.  He refused the contract and the goats were not bred.  My breeder tells me in the email that she does NOT want him having any of her line, because he will use the "special formula" and beat her with her own line.

She went on to remind me that she hadnt said anything about my breach of contract by not training her horses anymore and that if I continued to have contact with this man, she would not be selling me the other two does.  She reminded me that she had been giving me hands on training on handling goats FREE OF CHARGE and that I owe her this.  (Free of charge.  I worked my butt off with her horses and goats for several months).  She also said that if I could find out what the recipe was, it would be nice and "soften the blow" to her a little. As if I am gonna become some sort of goat spy. 

This whole thing is just a personal conflict between the two of them.......show politics basically.  I'm not the least bit interested in showing, I chose this buck because I felt that he would add some bone to my herd, and apparently I was right, lol.  But, I want nothing to do with show politics.  I just want a meat herd.

I bought my two girls free and clear, no contract no stipulations.....nothing.  Legally, I have the right to bred them to whomever I choose, and I want to choose what is best for my herd, not someone else's ego.  BUT, I bred Dobermans for police work.......I have a solid understanding of wanting to control one's "line".  I just dont think this is really about wanting to control the line, instead, it's about her not wanting HIM to have anything from her line.

To breed my girls to this buck would end the relationship that I have had with my original breeder, and I would hate that, but I'm not one to take manipulation very well.  The nasty tone in her email really bothers me.  I wont say that she and I are truly friends, but honestly, I was disappointed that she would be so nasty and make such threats as the whole "breach of contract" thing.

I'm pretty new to the goat world and want to make sure that I am right before I take a stand on something.  Is she being unreasonable or is there something that I am missing?  Am I just being drug into the middle of some nasty goat show political rivalry?  What would you do?

My gut is telling me to tell her to "kiss it".

Please dont ask for names, I wont be giving them.  I refuse to add any more fuel to this fire, lol.


----------



## mydakota (May 3, 2012)

She sounds like a psycho.  Run far and fast. Don't look back.


----------



## Roll farms (May 3, 2012)

Wow, this sounds familiar....Different people of course, similar situation....

Unfortunately, there are crazy people in every business, including goat breeding.  

She is dragging you in the middle, and it's not fair.  Her request about the special mix is just awful.

Looks like you have 2 choices.....

A) Buy the other 2 doelings and don't use the guy's buck on any of the 4.  (Knowing how she feels NOW, it would be....'wrong' to go ahead and use that buck...even if it's 'wrong' of her to insist you don't.)
But she would bet-your-bippy KNOW that since she refused to lease you a horse, THAT is why you stopped working w/ them.

B) Tell her to stuff it and not buy the other 2, and use this guy's buck.....and hope he whips her at every show.  Karma and all.

I guess it depends on how badly you want those other 2 does.  Me, I'd want shut of her....I could buy other does elsewhere.


----------



## SarahFair (May 3, 2012)

After a snarly email like that I would not let her profit off me anymore. 
She did not deliver on her end of the contract with the horse "leasing" you a lame horse. Then after all the help you have given with her with the goats... 

The lady is green with envy because that guy wont give out his "special mix", which he has every right to. Its like grandmas pies that win at the county fair every year. 
He worked for years possibly trying to get it right.. why should she just get it?
I probly wouldnt share it.



Im my opinion, once she released the goats to you, with no contract mind you, she has NO say in what happens to those goats.
Remember, if you didnt have any further relationship with this woman outside of buying these goats, shed had NO idea that you would be breeding them to a different buck.





...but then again, ever time I have been burned in a deal is by a "nice old man" 
(but really, thats not very funny ...for me)


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 3, 2012)

Personally I would back off of your relationship with her. Whether you buy her does, you use his buck, etc is a separate issue.   


   By continuing to business with her after that email you validate that this is an acceptable way to speak to someone that should be considered a valued friend.  It's not and never will be.  She could have simply said "I would prefer that you not have goat dealings with that person as I have personal issues with him"  End of story. You may have even said, "Ok, fine. No worries".   But to jump on you like that is not acceptable and simply not how we should communicate with people. 

 I would clearly, precisely and calmly tell her exactly why you are withdrawing from the relationship and then follow through with that.  Just my .02 but there is plenty of crazy in the world and you can always find another brand of crazy that comes with polite instead of rude.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 3, 2012)

I would cut ties with this woman immediately.  I had a similar situation once with a dog breeder 'friend'.  It ended up getting really nasty.  People can be really crazy sometimes and you have enough going on in your life.  You don't need this.  I would find somewhere else to buy my does, and use the buck or whoever you want to.  Your goats, your decisions.  JMHO


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2012)

I would tell her to "Kiss it." 



  I know you were really enjoying working with her goats and the experience of it all. Maybe the man with the buck needs some free help? I would love to see the expression on her face when you show up at a show with him and his goats.


----------



## daisychick (May 3, 2012)

I don't deal well with people telling me what to do, just ask my parents.     It is your life and they are your goats and you can choose what you do with them.   On the other hand it might be best to not burn bridges with either of them.   It's too bad you couldn't find another buck to breed with and not mess with being in the middle.  But the stubborn side of me says to breed to the man's buck and raise your nice little meat herd without her.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 3, 2012)

Wow!   That is awful!  I think I would be done with her too. First, I would save the email, print it off, just in case she decided to even try to go all litigious on ya (doubt she would but just in case).  Second, I respond in email and explain calmly that you are not getting in the middle of this and are ending your business with her for now and just leave it open ended in case she decides to regain some sanity somewhere down the road (and save that email too).


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2012)

I'm a little late to this but I agree with everything said already.  End the relationship with her.  She is exhibiting zero respect for you in the fashion that she wrote in the email and in the way that she thinks "she's given you so much training free of charge".  Quite frankly bartering service for training was a sound move on your part imo.  But the time has come to walk away.  Oh, and she broke your horse training contract when she refused to substitute your horse in said contract imo.  She definitely sounds like a piece of work.  And if you like the buck so much - breed your does to it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 3, 2012)

Very difficult to mix business with friendship.  

Sounds like to me you have done a lot to help her out.  I did not see that you signed a contract stating that she was to approve any breeding to the goats you pruchased from her, so I don't think she can add that requirement now.

Me I would not do business with her anymore and move on.  

I also think I would hae a conversation with her.   It amazes me how harsh persons can be in email.  They often times can type something that they would never say to you in person.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 3, 2012)

I think you should email her back & let her know you don't appreciate being put into the middle of this feud that has nothing to do with you.  I'm sure the tone of the email was not set by her feelings for you, but by her feelings for this man.  In the email you send back let her know that it is unacceptable to put you in the middle & unless she can separate her feelings for you completely from any previous relationship with this man you are going to have to back away from any more dealings/friendship with her. Give her the chance to see she was wrong & apologize. If it can't be worked out go ahead & get the buck if you want him & sever the relationship. If it can be worked out get the does & discuss with her about the buck before purchasing him. If there is still a disagreement here with the buck she hasn't learned her lesson & you probably need to move on. I also agree about saving all emails just in case. Just having been in the goat world since this past September I am amazed at some of the stories I hear of stupid things people do to others out of jealousy. It just confirms the fact that I like to stay home & avoid most people most of the time  However, if I want to continue with goats I kind of have to suck it up a little bit & hope it doesn't eventually happen to me.


----------



## redtailgal (May 3, 2012)

Well, ok then, lol..

I didnt know if there was some sort of etiquette  thing that I had missed or what.

WOW, showing is vicious at times, huh?

I'll have a "chat" with my breeder, and let her know where I stand.  I'd like to preserve the relationship, as she and I both benefit quite a bit from it , but I dont think I could ever trust her enough to consider her a friend. IF this relationship continues, it will remain strictly business. 

Thanks for the advice,  I'll be going to my first show on Saturday.  If I dont go with my breeder, I 'll  go with another boer lady that I met at an ag meeting.  Her goats are not as nice as the ones my breeder has, but it will do her good to realize that she is replaceable.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 3, 2012)

You bought the goats with no contract. After that they are no longer HER line they are YOUR line to do with what YOU wish. 

Showing can be crazy. I compete with a girl whose coach stands behind the judge and hand signals everything.....It is CRAZY.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2012)

Tell her to kiss it. If she brings up the contract throw it back in her face that she did not provide a rideable horse for you.  She has no right to say what buck you can use. I'd rather buy does from this guy anyways, especially if he has the better goats. If she ever calls in the future tell her you'd be happy to work for her prepping goats for show for X amount of dollars per hour.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2012)

And you know what else?  People like her seriously piss me off. She acts like the only way he wins at shows is because of a magical unicorn fart feed concoction?  Bullcrap.  I bet the man works his hiney off culling and striving to breed better and better animals.  You can't take a crap animal and feed them unicorn farts and get a show winner.  Good feed helps, but it is not the ONLY reason he's winning. Sounds like instead of trying to get a spy to get the feed ration, she needs to put more time and effort into breeding better animals.


----------



## daisychick (May 3, 2012)

Unicorn farts.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 3, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> And you know what else?  People like her seriously piss me off. She acts like the only way he wins at shows is because of a magical unicorn fart feed concoction?  Bullcrap.  I bet the man works his hiney off culling and striving to breed better and better animals.  You can't take a crap animal and feed them unicorn farts and get a show winner.  Good feed helps, but it is not the ONLY reason he's winning. Sounds like instead of trying to get a spy to get the feed ration, she needs to put more time and effort into breeding better animals.


  Preach it sister!!!!  Halleluah!!!!


----------



## redtailgal (May 3, 2012)

LOL the secret ingredient! Unicorn farts!

love it!


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 3, 2012)

LMAO @ Aggie. Oh so true!!!


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2012)

Aggie - I really needed that laugh!


----------



## daisychick (May 3, 2012)

Aggie is right, it is not the "magical feed" that is making him win, the other breeder is just jealous.    It takes a lot more work than just dumping the special formula into a goat.   Maybe she is a little shocked that you have learned so much and are thinking of breeding to a nice buck to improve your herd.    Bet she wishes she would of thought of that and could breed some of her girls to his buck.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 3, 2012)

Am I the only one thinking Plankton from Spongebob here??? *giggles*


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 3, 2012)

Oh wow, and I was thinking I would like to start showing some of my goats, like the gorgeous fullblood buckling born this year.....Maybe I should rethink this. LOL!

I agree with everything that's been said. It's all politics, and I can't stand politics in any type of competition, 4H, high school rodeo, horse shows, and I guess now....GOATS!  ( oh boy, did I run into some serious and almost deadly consequences there with an awesome cutting horse and the girl who was our client) I refuse to get involved in that kind of stuff, and if I was you, and wanted to breed my does to that buck, I'd sure as heck do it. They belong to you now. If you can no longer buy the other does from her, I bet you can buy some from her arch rival!  Nope, I would not be manipulated or controlled by this woman, in any way. She sounds like a nutcase to me, and asking you to get the secret formula? TOO FUNNY!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2012)

Did it really change fart to wind?


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Did it really change fart to wind?


Seems that it did...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the plural of the word is fine?  What has it come to that the f-a-r-t word is bad?!


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea  

I'm looking into it


----------



## currycomb (May 3, 2012)

look back at your first post, you consider her a borderline hoarder, they always think someone is out to get their possessions. she really just doesn't "get it". walk quietly, but quickly, away from this person. she does not need to know who you breed your goats to, what you do with YOUR goats is YOUR business. if it upsets her, then so be it, but last time i checked, it was still a free country.(well, yes up to a certain point). unicorn farts and all!!!!! p.s. boer goats need to be exercised to bulk them up. special effects with trimming with the clippers, all play a role in having the winning goat.


----------



## redtailgal (May 3, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Am I the only one thinking Plankton from Spongebob here??? *giggles*


lol.  Ya'll are having WAY too much fun with this.  

And, um, who changed a fat to wind?   I am so confused!

I wont be able to help her tomorrow, but I will send her an email.  I'm in no mood to speak rationally with her right now, so I type it up in the morning.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (May 3, 2012)

I hope it works out for you, RTG. 

As far as the whole farts thing, if you type in the word "fart" it will automatically change to wind. Just a weird little glitch.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 3, 2012)

She sounds like a fruit loop.


----------



## redtailgal (May 3, 2012)

fart 

fart fart


----------



## redtailgal (May 3, 2012)

????

I am still seeing fart.

And I cannot believe that I am having this conversation.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 3, 2012)

Is that your secret super power? You can see farts?? lol


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (May 3, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> ????
> 
> I am still seeing fart.
> 
> And I cannot believe that I am having this conversation.


fart

ETA:  What in the world am I typing?


----------



## HankTheTank (May 3, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> fart
> 
> fart fart


Couldn't have put it better myself!


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2012)

Fart was originally in the word censor to change to wind.

Why?  I have no idea.

But we've fixed it and you can say fart all you want now.


----------



## Roll farms (May 3, 2012)

Ya know, I couldn't say "Fart" publicly for years.  I found it too embarrassing.

FART.

Look how far I've come.


----------



## daisychick (May 3, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 3, 2012)

You know, you step away from a thread for a couple hours and it just gets down right breezy.


----------



## redtailgal (May 4, 2012)

Maybe the system realized that we are all a bunch of old farts.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 4, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> You know, you step away from a thread for a couple hours and it just gets down right breezy.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 4, 2012)

Oh my all this activity, I thought for sure that RED had talked with the controlling breeder and had posted a reply with what happened.  But no, just a bunch of people talking about breaking wind.  

My grand-mother, a country woman through and through would never say the dreaded "Fart" word, but instead, she would say she had to "break wind".  

Really funny storey.  I lived with her for almost 2 years, when I was 20 - 21.  She was 92 - 93.  Of course at 92, she sometimes could not control when she would "break wind".  I never heard her laugh more than when she accidentally farted in front of me.  It has been a long, time but thinking about her farting, made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (May 4, 2012)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 4, 2012)

This thread stinks.  It's downright rotten. 



   Sorry RTG.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2012)

Oh man you all crack me up!


----------



## marliah (May 4, 2012)

What everyone else said, I would  just cut ties with her and wouldnt want to give her anymore of my money. People like that are too wearing to be around.  sad. I didn't realize there was this level of issues with goats. I used to show my Labrador retriever as a girl and remember how nasty people could get about that. I just don't understand it at all.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 4, 2012)

I know!! Friendly competition is fun. To me, losing would just give me something to work for/strive towards. Winning all the time & not having any competition would actually get boring after a while, I think. Having a rival is the best!! As long as they're not off their rocker & going to sneak to your farm in the middle of the night & do something evil  Or spread a bunch of middle school lies around like they're 12 years old.

Edited to add *FART*


----------



## redtailgal (May 4, 2012)

I sent the following email to her this morning.  Havent gotten a response yet.  I'll see her at the show tomorrow, so we will see how it goes:

Deartest XXXX,

I am afraid that I not be able to help with prepping goats for the show this afternoon. I will be at the show tomorrow, so if you need an extra hand let me know, me or my sons would be happy to help out.

As far as XXXXXXX's buck, I'm sorry that you feel that way.  I think that he would add some meatiness to my herd.  If you'll remember, I purchased my doelings out right, and they are owned by me, free and clear of debt or contract, thus leaving me full responsibility and right to breed how I see fit.  While I appreciate your input and advice, I will not refuse a breeding based on personal dislike of the owner. This is about improving my herd, something I am sure that you, as a show breeder, fully understand.

I do intend to use this buck for the second breeding of any and all does that I have next year.  Out of respect for your wishes though, I have come up with another option.  After speaking again with XXXXXX, he agreed that he would take a cash payment of $200 instead of one doeling.  This would prevent him from having any of your bloodstock as his own.  If this is the route that you would rather I take, I am willing to do so, but would need the full payment of 200$ from you two weeks before the scheduled drop off. (the does will stay at his place for a full 30 days with me providing feed and paying a small fee for board).

I will not be asking for his feeding recipe.  I do not intend to show, and will not get involved in the politics thereof.

As for the lease contract on the horse.  The first line reads as such "I, XXXX, agree to lease for the period of one year, one black draft gelding named Patton, to Angela Johnson  in exchange for her work in my barn and in the training/evaluation of the other horses on this farm."  This is the contract signed by you.

I also have a copy of my work/ride log.  It shows that I have logged 150 hours of work, and only 6 hours of riding time.  I also have copies of the vet records stating that he is not sound for riding. I have no record of attempting to provide me with another lease horse for riding purposes, thus rendering the contract null and void.  If you'll check your records, you will see that you have the same information.

If you wish to pursue the breach of contract issue, please contact my lawyer at xxx-xxx-xxxx for any further information.  I am sure that we can get him to clear up the definition of "breach of contract" for us.  

I've kept a copy of your email to me and a copy of this email to you for future reference.

All that said, I'd like to put this behind us and pretend it never happened.  I value the knowledge that you have imparted to me, and would eagerly learn more about goat husbandry from you, but I we need to keep the line drawn.  There is no contractual agreement linking our different herds, I have full rights to breed to whom I see fit, and to register and sell the resulting kids to whom I see fit.  If our business relationship is to continue, this must be respected.

As of right now, I will consider this matter resolved, and continue in my plans to breed to XXXXXX's buck.

I look forward to seeing you at the show tomorrow, and I wish you the best of luck.  That hooded doe is a show-stopper, I cant wait to see her clipped and ready to strut her stuff!


----------



## daisychick (May 4, 2012)

I think your response sounds perfect and you got your point across in a professional manner and were also nice about it.    I hope she responds nicely as well and doesn't let this come between the working relationship you two have built.    You did good!


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 4, 2012)

That looks fabulous to me. Good job letting her know she needs to respect some boundaries & yet remaining civil & friendly.


----------



## redtailgal (May 4, 2012)

thanks daisychick.

I wanted to get my point across and let her know that I'll not be pushed around, while trying to be open to not ending the relationship.  Maybe she was having a bad day.  I'll give her the benefit of the doubt until I get a response.


----------



## Roll farms (May 4, 2012)




----------



## elevan (May 4, 2012)

Great response!  I too hope that she responds in an appropriate and acceptable manner.


----------



## SarahFair (May 4, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

>


x2!


----------



## Mamaboid (May 4, 2012)

Good job, well done......ball is in her court.  Cannot do any more than that.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 4, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am with them, but do not like Pop corn, perhaps we one of these eatting M&M's.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 4, 2012)

Excellent email to her...agree that it is clear.  Hope she appreciates that you did not write what I would have felt like writing...hahahahahaha...

Have a great time at the show


----------



## redtailgal (May 4, 2012)

mmmmmmm.

Just got an email from her letting me know that she would not be needing my assistance tomorrow and there was no need in me coming to the show.

oh well.  soooooo...........

I'll be helping another friend who is just starting with her first show tomorrow.  I met her last month at an ag meeting.  

It seems that I will need to go to that show after all, lol!


----------



## Mamaboid (May 4, 2012)

OH, I wanna go too....as a fly on the wall behind her goat stall.    (We really need an evil giggle smiley.)


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2012)

Well!  She's obviously not the sort that you would have wanted to keep around anyway.  I'm sorry that she couldn't be bigger than that.

Oh...y'all made me hungry for popcorn.  DH just put some in the microwave for me


----------



## drdoolittle (May 4, 2012)

I think you handled the situation wonderfully.  For her to ask you to get that feed recipe was pretty unprofessional and possibly unethical.  I like the way you stood up for yourself without taking jabs at her-----just the way a mediator would want a "discussion" of differences to go.  Too bad she's not more of an adult about the whole thing, but you don't need people in your life who try to manipulate you like that.  Good luck on breeding YOUR does.

One more thing, you would think she would have been flattered that the man with the buck wanted to breed with her does.  Then even if he was the one to win at shows with the resulting offspring, it would kind of be a feather in her hat too.


----------



## mydakota (May 4, 2012)

I don't really think it's much of a loss.  Have fun at the show tomorrow.


----------



## cindyg (May 5, 2012)

WOW, have just read through all these posts, and aren't folk strange?  I have never been to a show, don't know any one who shows, have really only just started with goats, got my first ones a year ago so have no experience with this kind of thing.  RTG, your response letter was great, very dignified and to the point, so guess it's a learning thing.   Sorry it didn't work out for you, hope you find someone else to lease a horse from and good luck with your breeding.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)

Well, you did the right thing. Show politics do get very nasty. Happens in all show rings, doesn't matter what the animal is. I wouldn't want to deal with a person like that.


----------



## redtailgal (May 5, 2012)

I did go to the show, stayed for the youth competitions this morning, and long enough to help and see my ag friend compete.  She lost, but it was her first show, so she has plenty of room to grow.  I saw a couple other friends from the ag meetings, and helped a little by holding goats etc, but mostly I was just a cheerleader, lol.

I enjoyed it!

The breeder was there, she and I didnt speak.  She also lost, six goats entered and not a ribbon to show, but she really had a surly attitude and I think that it cost her.

Oh well, lol, I'm not so hard up for friendship that I'll shed a tear over this.  I guess that sounds harsh, but it's the way it is!

I enjoyed it and am glad that I went, but the seating was AWFUL on my back. I KNOW I was getting on some people nerves because I was so squirmy.    I hate sitting next to someone who cant be still, I felt bad that I was the wiggly one this time.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)

Obviously not a person to waste your time on. She sounds like someone who will be your friend only if she is benefiting anyway.  I'm not afraid to move on quickly and not look back when a relationship is more harm than good.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 5, 2012)

I am sure you had a good time, regardless.  It is her loss for having a bad attitude.


----------



## crazyland (May 5, 2012)

Glad you had fun at the show! To bad she had to try and ruin it. I bet it did affect her showing skills. 
I hope the guy won. Muhahaha


----------



## Mamaboid (May 5, 2012)

Karma is a real b---h sometimes, and as the saying goes 'what goes around comes around'.  Sounds like she had the day she deserved.  Too bad people have to be that way.  Glad you didn't let it spoil your day.


----------

